# 1st horse show in Alaska



## KellyAlaska (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have not posted in quite a while but I just had to post some photos of my boys first horse show in Alaska. At our local fair the ASQHA (Alaska State Quarter Horse Association) puts on a small show and they have a pleasure driving class. Jack did great! He got first place out of one horse. LOL I will proudly add this ribbon to his collection.




 I decided not to wear my apron and hat as the show tends to be pretty informal. The best part about the show was seeing all the big horses faces when he walked around. All of the horses were really good no issues but man the looks on their faces was priceless. Many of the large horses could not stop looking at Jack.LOL The arena sand was really deep for driving so he had to pull pretty hard. They had the jumping course set up during the driving class so I was very proud of how well he handled all the new things. We had just enough room to make it around the jump standards on the rail. Lucky for me he is an experienced show horse so he never even looked twice at any of the jumps or the other distractions along the rail. You can see all the large equipment parked around the ring in the photo.

Kelly


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow Kelly, you did GREAT!! He's turned out beautifully (so are you), manfully ignoring all those big-time distractions and if that's how well he moves when he's in deep dirt...what can he do on something packed?



You did us all proud!

Leia


----------



## sdust (Aug 5, 2012)

You two look great! Isn't it great to be able to have fun? How tall is your mini? He looks very elegant and I love your cart!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 5, 2012)

He looks great and so do you. Well done. Lovely cart too.


----------



## KellyAlaska (Aug 5, 2012)

You two look great! Isn't it great to be able to have fun? How tall is your mini? He looks very elegant and I love your cart!

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. Jack is 36" tall. He fits perfect with my smart cart. He is a hardy little guy and he loves to pull but sometimes it seems the smart cart is a little too heavy for him. I do have a question for you guys about his breeching. I watched a harnessing video that said you should leave a hands width of space between their butt and breeching. When I attending a driving clinic this spring the teacher said to make it tight and when he begins to pull it will loosen. Which way is correct? I don't want to effect his movement but I also want the breeching to have the right tension when he needs to stop the cart.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2012)

Just great! You two look wonderful together, congrats.You look so elegant!

I hope someone more experienced will come along re:breeching, but my basic understanding is that you wouldn't want the breeching to suddenly 'sneak up' and startle a horse, which may happen if it is so loose the horse forgets it is there.

I think that a hands width of space is more a big horse standard. I usually do a few fingers space, but have it so my horse can tell it is there.

I have had my own issues with getting my breeching right though, so take what I said with a grain of salt and hope that someone knowledgable comes along soon





When they do tell 'em I have a breeching question too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulations! Very exciting. Disappointing that there are not more entries in that class, but it's great the class was even offered at a quarter horse show.

You both make a very attractive presentation!


----------



## Renolizzie (Aug 6, 2012)

My sister lives in Alaska although she doesn't have any interest in horses Your horse looks fabulous.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 6, 2012)

You and he look good--great turn out!

A hands width works five on the full size horses but I find it too loose for the minis. The cart is inclined to push forward too much and gives the horse a good shove; a horse might get used to that but I figure it can't be comfortable. I leave maybe three fingers space mine--that lets the horse love without the breeching rubbing in him but is short enought that he doesn't get whomped by the breeching when he stops--much more comfortable for the horse I think.

You and he look good--great turn out!

A hands width works five on the full size horses but I find it too loose for the minis. The cart is inclined to push forward too much and gives the horse a good shove; a horse might get used to that but I figure it can't be comfortable. I leave maybe three fingers space mine--that lets the horse love without the breeching rubbing in him but is short enought that he doesn't get whomped by the breeching when he stops--much more comfortable for the horse I think.


----------



## TMR (Aug 6, 2012)

As for breeching I tighten about 2-3 fingers for flat work. Your pics look really nice, I would drop your front hip strap a hole or two for your breeching. Do you see how it comes up in front? It should sit more level. ( I hope you don't mind a little critique..if so sorry)


----------



## CZP1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow! He is beautiful! Sounds like a great time!


----------



## susanne (Aug 18, 2012)

.

You two look fantastic! Jack is one of my favorite horses on this forum.

We had a similar experience at an open show where Mingus was the only mini and we were the only entry in the driving class. (We got first place, too...LOL.) Many of the big horses were freaked out by a little beastie being chased by that noisy contraption. The handlers' reactions ranged from "My horse needs to see this and get used to it" to "How dare you frighten my noble steed with your little monster." Gotta love people.


----------



## studiowvw (Aug 20, 2012)

Your guy looks great - congrats on showing so beautifully.

Just wondering what harness that is?

thanks


----------



## Cricket8 (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking good! Congrats!


----------

